# WANTED - Seamaster SMP Midsize Quartz Sword Hands



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

View Advert


*WANTED - Seamaster SMP Midsize Quartz Sword Hands*

Hi All,

I'm after a Seamaster SMP 300m Midsize Quartz with the black dial/bezel and sword hands. Not too fussed about the exact age, but a recent battery change would be nice and a full re-seal and good bezel action is important. Obviously a good crystal, dial and lume, second hands to hit the markers etc...

I'm not sure in a price, but I have a couple of trade options on offer - SMP midsize, Quartz, blue dial, sword hands and stainless bezel with full box and cards (see some of my recent posts for pictures). Also a 41mm SMP Bond Quartz (see sales section), again with full box and some paperwork.

Please let me know if you want to give something a good home,

J




*Advertiser*

JimboJames1972



*Date*

23/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£750.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

